# Do gapps auto-update themselves?



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm loving ICS on my Touchpad but noticed that when I look at my installed apps in the marketplace, gmail and the market aren't listed. Does that mean I need to download the gapps from time to time and flash them to update them or do they update themselves behind the scenes automatically?


----------



## dawezilla (Jan 28, 2012)

theechap said:


> I'm loving ICS on my Touchpad but noticed that when I look at my installed apps in the marketplace, gmail and the market aren't listed. Does that mean I need to download the gapps from time to time and flash them to update them or do they update themselves behind the scenes automatically?


When I installed ICS on my TP it was my fist Android install (I was just avoiding any tangling with Honeycomb as I have a Galaxy Nexus and wanted the ICS for no particular reason other than to just have it. I had a similar experience as you though. Although I did place the Gapps zip file in the CMINSTALL dir on the TP, there was no love on the install.

I attempted different Gapps with no fortune. I downloaded:

http://205.196.120.168/p9ossu1pwwog/db9zc0mq1lj0gqe/Gapps+ICS+4.0.3+11.12.22.zip

All other attempts to load on reboot failed, so I manually installed the above Gapps with Clockwork with a reboot into revovery for manual management. From there I just chose the manual install and snaked my way to the file for manual install.

Once I did that, Market and gmail all appeared fine. I have been downloading market apps for a while now and all seems good to go.

Some issues with Netflix having audio and no vid... but this is a pretty decent alpha... but alpha nonetheless.

I hope the manual install suggestion works for you like it did for me.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

dawezilla said:


> When I installed ICS on my TP it was my fist Android install (I was just avoiding any tangling with Honeycomb as I have a Galaxy Nexus and wanted the ICS for no particular reason other than to just have it. I had a similar experience as you though. Although I did place the Gapps zip file in the CMINSTALL dir on the TP, there was no love on the install.
> 
> I attempted different Gapps with no fortune. I downloaded:
> 
> ...


You misread his post. He has the apps installed, but he's wondering why they aren't visible in the Android Market.

theechap: They will update automatically when updates are available. They don't appear in the Android Market because only apps that are available in the Market will appear as installed in the My Apps section of the Market. To view a full list of the apps you have installed, you need to open the Settings app and tap 'Apps' in the left pane. Then in the rightpane, where it says 'Downloaded', 'On SD Card', 'Running', and 'All', tap 'All'.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

yes


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

They are behaving as normal apps, the updated app version will be installed in /usr/app and i assume and this will bypass the .apk file in /system/app


----------



## dawezilla (Jan 28, 2012)

Executor said:


> You misread his post. He has the apps installed, but he's wondering why they aren't visible in the Android Market.
> 
> theechap: They will update automatically when updates are available. They don't appear in the Android Market because only apps that are available in the Market will appear as installed in the My Apps section of the Market. To view a full list of the apps you have installed, you need to open the Settings app and tap 'Apps' in the left pane. Then in the rightpane, where it says 'Downloaded', 'On SD Card', 'Running', and 'All', tap 'All'.


Dang!


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Just have been wondering what's the differences between those different versions of gapps. Since my market and gmail are working properly, do I need to update them with the most recent?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

johnleo said:


> Just have been wondering what's the differences between those different versions of gapps. Since my market and gmail are working properly, do I need to update them with the most recent?


Again, they update automatically. The gapps packages are only for getting the usually-bundled Google apps on the device in the first place, after that they take care of themselves.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

actually it maybe more than that, some people have reporting have difficulty with some gapp bundles when changing densities as some dont bring all the profiles, the gapps ver that dawezilla posted is the same one im using because apperanlty the others wouldnt work right at 132 dpi, at least for me


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

darkassain said:


> actually it maybe more than that, some people have reporting have difficulty with some gapp bundles when changing densities as some dont bring all the profiles, the gapps ver that dawezilla posted is the same one im using because apperanlty the others wouldnt work right at 132 dpi, at least for me


that was a modified version of the market, i dont think anyone bundled it into the cm9 gapps


----------

